# good canister filter for 20 Gallon Long



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

An Eheim 2213 would be a good choice.

Small and affordable. You'll have a little workhorse you will be able to rely on for years.

Mike


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

This guy has a 2217 for $100 shipped. A steal, I bought one.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

> This guy has a 2217 for $100 shipped. A steal, I bought one.


Who???

and i forgot to ask, when i get my new filter how long should i run both filters before i take off my HOB?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

2217 on a 20G?

That is way to much! The filter is rated for a 160G (600l) aquarium and pumps 260GPH (1000 lph) .

2217 is not a good suggestion for a 20 long. Stick with the 2213! :icon_wink

Mike


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

i forgot to ask, when i get my new filter how long should i run both filters before i take off my HOB? and waht is a good method for the outlet(ie spray bar, deflector)?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Rena XP2 with the spraybar pointed toward the backglass and slightly up.


----------



## Shanon (Dec 27, 2005)

I use a fluval 204 and it works great. I got it off ebay for about fifty dollars.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm using an Odyssea CFS 4 and a 2213. No problems!


----------



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=47&HS=1

Things to think about - 
1. Rated for 350 gph, but like many Odyssea products that is probably waaayyy overhyped.
2. aquatraders.com does not have the best track record among hobbiests.
3. On the plus side, it's only 39 bucks.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

If your 2213 comes with media included, you'll probably want to open it up and take out the activated carbon pad. While you're in there, you might as well place the filter material from your HOB in the canister. If you do that you won't need to worry about running both of them since your bacteria colony will not be disturbed, just transfered. Instant seeding of a new filter.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 2222 (Eheim) on my 20H and it works well. The bio filtration is impeccable, although I wish I had a mechanical or diatom filter hooked up as well and the flow rate with all the media is mediocre at best. It's rated 132gph, but with media in the canister, gunk(likely) in the tubes and a PVC reactor hooked up to the outflow, I'm probably only getting about 1/2 the advertised flow rate. On a side note, I paid $120 for it (shipping incl) about a year ago from Bigals.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

hurley0816 said:


> i forgot to ask, when i get my new filter how long should i run both filters before i take off my HOB? and waht is a good method for the outlet(ie spray bar, deflector)?



If you have mature gravel and haven't messed (deep vac) too much, you could make the switch immediately. Just throw some of the media from the HOB inside the new can to speed up the process. The gravel will take care of the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a XP1 on my 25 gallon long and am *extremely* happy with it. I think it was ~$60 from Big Al's. Came with all the stuff including media, spraybar, extra fittings and hoses.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I have a 2213 on my 20L tank. I would highly recommend it. I have tons of Endlers in this tank creating tons of waste and its not a problem for the filter. I personally thought the flow was a bit weak with the spraybar, but its fine with the jet thing.


----------

